# Made The Plunge - 31rqs



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, we saw the 31RQS at the RV show at the Rosemont Horizon (Chicago area) in 2007. We've had a Fleetwood Utah CP since 2004 and like it, but with my kids getting bigger, it's getting cramped.

Saw a 31RQS on eBay from Lakeshore RV. I missed the "LE" model, but just sent off the deposit and signed the papers for a 2008 31RQS (their last? don't know). We won't get to pick it up for a couple of weeks (unless I take some vacation - have to see).

A couple of questions:
1) slide awning (Slidetopper): worth it? Does it save enough wear/tear on the slide?
2) with Winter coming (again, Chicago area), what about a cover? Do they present mold problems?
3) Vent covers - same question - worth the investment?
4) I have the basics - fresh water hose, etc. Any other must-haves?

I have to dig into the archives here - much of this (and more) may have been answered.

Tow vehicle will be a 2005 Excursion 4WD with the 6.0 L diesel. I ordered a Reese 12,000 straight-line trunnion system.

I think I'll go sleep in my P-up a couple of times in the driveway between now and then; sometimes, I think I'll miss the tent. Until it rains and I have to break camp.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!! You will love your new outback, guaranteed! 
I love my Reese. I can' answer all your questions but the Modifications forum is a great place to browse.
1) Slide awning- very nice. Depending where you camp, keeps debris off the slide out and keeps it a little cooler in summer.
2) Cover: I live in California co I can't help you. No mold problems here.
3) Vent covers: yes, yes to all. Include a Fantastic or Shruflo on at least one vent.
4) Sewer dump stuff is a must. Leveling blocks, I use 4 sections of 2X6 for leveling.
your best bet is just to get out and use it. Make a list during each trip of Must haves and keep adding to the list.
Enjoy and welcome to OUTBACKERS.
Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi JLAnderson









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 31rqs! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You'll love the 31!!

Do some research here on the forum. All your questions have been answered. Good luck with your purchase and welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT - We love ours
Welcome to Outbackers.com

1. Nice to have but low on my mod list
2. I live in Canada - No issues with mold
3. Vent Covers - Yes, Yes and Yes
4. I believe there is a great checklist - but you learn as you go based on your needs

1 - Tool Box with tools
2 - levelling blocks
3 - Extention cords
4 - Pressure regulator
5 - RV mat

The list can go on.

Most of all have fun and relax. For the 1st few outtings camp close, so if you forget something it is a short run home.

Thor


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations! Great choice.
We got bought our 2008 31 RQS at Lakeshore RV in Feb and picked it up in March. Absolutely love it.
Covers are a must for us and we love our Fantastic Fan in the kitchen and next on the list of mods is putting a MaxxAir in the bathroom.
We have had fun doing lots of mods, this web site is great for new ideas on how to make your trailer even better.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new purchase. In my opinion, the vent covers are a must have and I'm not sure why Keystone wont install them as a standard feature. Although they are an easy install, check with Lakeshore RV. If their service department is slow, they may install them for you at a reduced rate. We had ours put on when we purchased ours in 2004 and have not closed the vents since. Not to mention, they are a great help in removing the smells associated with off-gassing from the new unit. It sounds like you are in the Chicago area. Be sure to check with your local fairgrounds for winter storage. Here in Rockford, the Winnebago County Fairgrounds offers indoor storage at a very reasonable rate of $10 per foot for the entire winter season. We used to use a cover, but is was such a hassle. By putting it in the clean barn, there are no worries of snow sitting on the roof. Any more questions, lay them on us. We love to help out!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

But the most important things initially are the Electric Power Jack and the MaxxAir Vent caps....

One saves your back -- the other -- the trailer....


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Electric or manual awning?

I hate to keep bringing this one up but I just want everyone that purchases the 31RQS to be aware of this awning.

Read!


----------



## NEWOUTBACKER07 (May 17, 2008)

CONGRATS WE LOVE OURS. TOO BIG 4 OUR TRUCK, BUT WE LOVE IT!!


JLAnderson said:


> Well, we saw the 31RQS at the RV show at the Rosemont Horizon (Chicago area) in 2007. We've had a Fleetwood Utah CP since 2004 and like it, but with my kids getting bigger, it's getting cramped.
> 
> Saw a 31RQS on eBay from Lakeshore RV. I missed the "LE" model, but just sent off the deposit and signed the papers for a 2008 31RQS (their last? don't know). We won't get to pick it up for a couple of weeks (unless I take some vacation - have to see).
> 
> ...


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments so far - now I'm starting to get excited!

So far, it sounds like the vent covers are a must. The comment on the electric tongue jack - is it really that hard to crank up? I'm assuming I can add it later as I get more decrepit.

I have Linx blocks for my pop-up. I'm assuming they can handle the weight. I'll get lumber for the tongue jack. I'm going to have to get some extra pieces of 2x6 for my driveway (it slopes too much), so I'll have them anyway.

I'll ave to check out the power fan (Fan-tastic, Shurflo, etc.) Can I add that myself, or would it be that much better for the dealer to install it?

Thanks to all!

By the way, the awning should be manual. I've seen the posts on the electric awnings; apparently, so has the dealership. I'm assuming you can angle the manually-set awnings to drain.

We used the awning on my Fleetwood on almost every trip. It was nice to have a place to get everything out of the weather (assuming not too much wind).


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

JLAnderson said:


> I have Linx blocks for my pop-up. I'm assuming they can handle the weight. I'll get lumber for the tongue jack. I'm going to have to get some extra pieces of 2x6 for my driveway (it slopes too much), so I'll have them anyway.


The Lynx Levelers are fine. One thing to prepare for... this is such a long trailer that it doesn't take much slope to make it a challenge to get it level.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

JLAnderson-
You will love the 31rqs & Excursion setup. Pulls like a dream.
The electric tongue jack was the 1st thing I added to my TT. 
The next was the slide topper. Not sure if it is a necessity, but we are usually under trees while camping so I didn't want to worry about leaves, branches, pine needles, pine cones stuck up on the top of the slide.
I just added Firestone Airbags to the rear of my Excursion to help with the soft suspension on the Ex. I haven't had a chance to pull the TT with them yet, but I am expecting a gret improvement.

--Greg


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

We did not have the electric tongue jack in the 28RSS but got it with the 31 RQS...Love it! So easy to use. I know that when we say we will get something later it is usually much later or never... I would vote for now if you can justify the cost.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your new trailer! We considered the 31RQS as our initial first choice until we were pleasantly surprised by the 32BHDS and it "2-bedroom" apartment feel. The rear room perfect for our two daughters.

Our 32BHDSLE came with every option available, including the electric awning, 15000 btu A/C, and a Fan-Tastic vent. We absolutely love our trailer and also recommend the Maxx-Air vent caps. We installed two of the Maxx-Air II caps on the foward and rear vents. Over the Fan-Tastic vent, we installed the Fan-Mate which is designed to work with high powered vent fans. As well, we installed the Maxx Fan in the bathroom. The wiring that went to the tiny fan in the stock vent was redirected to the high powered fan in the cap to keep the install nice and clean. It was wired to the highest setting and works very well.

In order to keep the light out and to help with insulation, purchase the cushions that "friction-fit" into the vents from the inside. Our first trip out helped to reinforce the need for these as the morning light woke us up earlier than desired.

We have left the "hand-crank" tongue jack in place for now. The gear reduction is fine without having to strain to lift the trailer up or down.

As far as other mods go, this site is great for providing tips. It was mentioned before, but worth mentioning again, is to take a pen and notebook with you to create a list of items needed when you are out in your new trailer.

Enjoy!


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

We got our new 30 qbhs 2 weeks ago and went on our first trip this weekend, so I know where you are coming from as far as which mods when. Here is my two cents -
Power Jack - you have to get this day one. It lifts higher and faster than any hand jack and if you have to move the camper once due to uneven ground or something. I had this happen when I brought it home, unhooked and then had to move it.
Vents - we got the fans installed before delivery and this week we are getting the vent covers
Internal Black Tank Spayer - I am drawing a blank on the name, but you know what I mean, Get it done new since this is a place you don't want to go after camping for 6 months.
There is also a small 'thing' that is installed through the plastic slide on the front door to open the screen door. Very simple - but really cut down on the bugs
[/list]


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Everyone:

Thanks for all the info!

A quick question: what size is the tongue hole for the tongue jack? Can the hole accommodate a 2 1/4" tube for a power jack? On the theory that bigger is beefier, I was thinking about a 3500# jack (Barker or Atwood).

Any info?

**** UPDATE ****

Got the info I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## NEWOUTBACKER07 (May 17, 2008)

JLAnderson said:


> Well, we saw the 31RQS at the RV show at the Rosemont Horizon (Chicago area) in 2007. We've had a Fleetwood Utah CP since 2004 and like it, but with my kids getting bigger, it's getting cramped.
> 
> Saw a 31RQS on eBay from Lakeshore RV. I missed the "LE" model, but just sent off the deposit and signed the papers for a 2008 31RQS (their last? don't know). We won't get to pick it up for a couple of weeks (unless I take some vacation - have to see).
> 
> ...


CONGRATS WE HAVE THE 31RQS . LOVE IT. IT CAME WITH THE SLIDE OUT AWNING. WE HAVE ONLY HAD HER SINCE JUNE 08 SO I DONT KNOW IF IT HELPS OR NOT. HOPE YOU ENJOY YOURS. HAPPY CAMPING...gRETA


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Plunge complete!

Presently at the Covert KOA. Lakeshore RV did a great job helping us out, and fixing a couple of minor factory omissions. We stayed on a pad at the dealership last night; good thing, too. It let us check out some of the systems, and it let me find the paperwork that I managed to leave in the building!

I'll try to upload more later.

Any body have a good idea where the low point of the water system is (primarily the fresh water tank)? I forgot to ask, and I need to flush and Clorox the system.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

JLAnderson said:


> Plunge complete!
> 
> Presently at the Covert KOA. Lakeshore RV did a great job helping us out, and fixing a couple of minor factory omissions. We stayed on a pad at the dealership last night; good thing, too. It let us check out some of the systems, and it let me find the paperwork that I managed to leave in the building!
> 
> ...


Our fresh water low point is located directly under where the water hookup is about 3' under the trailer. Ours is a 32BHDS but the setup is the same.

Congrats !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting the trailer.

Remember...we like pictures!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

welcome! and 
Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

JLAnderson said:


> Plunge complete!
> 
> Any body have a good idea where the low point of the water system is (primarily the fresh water tank)? I forgot to ask, and I need to flush and Clorox the system.
> 
> Woo Hoo!


Are we still talking about the 31RQS? You get to it best from the door side. Look under there in front of the wheels a couple of feet and you can't miss the drains.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Plunge complete!
> 
> Any body have a good idea where the low point of the water system is (primarily the fresh water tank)? I forgot to ask, and I need to flush and Clorox the system.
> 
> Woo Hoo!


Are we still talking about the 31RQS? You get to it best from the door side. Look under there in front of the wheels a couple of feet and you can't miss the drains.
[/quote]
Your right for the location of the hot/cold low point drains. He was referring to the fresh water tank drain for disinfecting. Isnt up front near the water hookup like the 32BHDS?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

JLAnderson . Have you check the gas line yet ?????????????? Make sure it's not being hit by the shackle bolts !!! Just wondering is they solved this problem???? Thanks, By the way Great choice on the trailer you will love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 31 RQS Rocks!!!!!!!! Thinks about a Pro- Pride or Hensley hitch to make your new trailer pull like it's not there !!!!!!!!


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Rip said:


> JLAnderson . Have you check the gas line yet ?????????????? Make sure it's not being hit by the shackle bolts !!! Just wondering is they solved this problem???? Thanks, By the way Great choice on the trailer you will love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 31 RQS Rocks!!!!!!!! Thinks about a Pro- Pride or Hensley hitch to make your new trailer pull like it's not there !!!!!!!!


I looked under the chassis and had the tech from Lakeshore do the same - it looked clear.

I got the Reese Strait-Line system w. their cam sway control and had Lakeshore install it - also a 3500# Atwood tongue jack.

The trailer pulled pretty well coming home. I still need to tweak my brake controller - this ain't my pop-up.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on getting the trailer.
> 
> Remember...we like pictures!!!


Yeh...we like pics

Congrats

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Are we still talking about the 31RQS? You get to it best from the door side. Look under there in front of the wheels a couple of feet and you can't miss the drains.


Your right for the location of the hot/cold low point drains. He was referring to the fresh water tank drain for disinfecting. Isnt up front near the water hookup like the 32BHDS?
[/quote]

Ah yes. the "low point" wording threw me.

The freshwater tank drain is indeed up in front, a bit closer to the slide side. I use the low point drains as well for sanitizing though. When it's out with the old, in with the new I want to get rid of all the old as efficiently as possible.


----------

